# Tensaw Joey Welch



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful day on the Tensaw. Had a couple 14”ers and a few 12’s and culled everything under 10”. Probably culled 20 fish. Pushed plastics .5-.8mph all day.
14-17 fow. Gonna try it again in the morning.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice!! 

Motivation for December, heading to bama for a week and can't wait to stock up while I'm up there


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a nice day out, nice fish Joey!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice catch,they will make the grease stink fo sure.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I’ll bring some cheese grits!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I see a white!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> I see a white!


Don’t be racist.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Caught one that was Auburn colored. Threw it back cause I could only get 7 out of it...

Go Dogs!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang nice job there bud,


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad I opened this and read it a little better....I only say the #'s not the inch mark!!! hahaha good mess brother, stink up that grease!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job!


----------

